# Stock Front Mount Intercooler On S3??



## Captain Jack (Mar 2, 2002)

Sure looks like it in these pics, I am not to familiar with the car but love its styling and REALLY want to learn more about it.


















[Modified by Demon_Dub, 2:04 AM 3-30-2002]


----------



## S3Dean (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Stock Front Mount Intercooler On S3?? (Demon_Dub)*

the place to go for S3 info is here:
http://www.audi-sport.net


----------

